# anybody in the nyc/long island area wanna start a punk band?



## accidentprone (Feb 14, 2010)

i've been so fucking depressed for awhile now and i feel like the only thing that helps is playing music. i play guitar and bass and don't mind which one i play in a band. any drummers, or anyone for that matter interested?


----------



## Pooch (Mar 8, 2010)

haha i'm from long island... I can play guitar all right, I think, and just bought a cheap bass to learn on... never played in a band though so I might be awful/inexperienced, especially since i'm working all the time now so I have like no time to practice on my own.


----------

